# Brake pedal position sensor



## CruzePit (Oct 29, 2015)

I switched my headlights to OT7 Bullet HID. After I did this I had to put in the relay and the error capacitors because the check engine light came on. I went to the auto part store to get it cleared off and they said the brake pedal position sensor was bad. Would this have something to do with the HID's or is just a normal thing to go bad? I ordered a new one since they are $12. Then I have no idea where it is to change it out. 

2011 LT/FL
1.4 Turbo
53,500 miles


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd think it's separate. I think it's down by the brake pedal - where you'd expect to see the brake switch in a older car.


----------

